# Aging Padron



## Gamat4 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been told by a few people that some of the best cigars for aging is the Padron 64 and the 26, also and of the Family Reserve series. Is there anyone who knows about this. I am only about a year into my cigar collection. I am wanting to start buying cigars to age. I would like a few cigar experts to join in on this discussion.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Not sure those would be the best smokes to age as the tobacco inside those smokes is already aged and ready to smoke when you purchase them.... Padron's are great ROTT and they're meant to be that way. 2 weeks of rest and set fire to those suckers!

EDIT: ROTT to me is 2 weeks rest and no freezing


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

Padrons are generally best ROTT . I've heard aging can actually decrease the richness that makes them so distinct.


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

I've read a couple of places that the head of Padron (I disremember his name) believes that you shouldn't have to age a cigar that you pay good money for, and produces them accordingly.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I wouldnt know. Ive never had a Padron that lasted that long in my humi!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

No. Whomever told you that knows nothing about Padron. I had a few some years back that I basically forgot about for 3-4 years, a fiver of 64 maduro. They were flat and pretty much lifeless, having lost everything that made them a Padron. I would say a year, max on the higher end Padrons.

If you want to age non-Cubans, some of the better results in my experience have been with:

JdN Antano 1970
Oliva Master Blends, Serie O Maduro and V.
Fuente-Fuente Opus X and Don Carlos.
LGC Serie R Maduro
Tatuaje T110

I've also been told that many Pepin sticks age well.


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

Does this apply to Padrons across the board or just the 64 and 26? I ask because the brand is very much on my to try list, mainly because everyone around here raves about them!


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

Favvers said:


> Does this apply to Padrons across the board or just the 64 and 26? I ask because the brand is very much on my to try list, mainly because everyone around here raves about them!


No, just the Anniversary Series...the X000 series actually age extremely well, esp for the lower price they cost.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

GrouchyDog said:


> I've read a couple of places that the head of Padron (I disremember his name) believes that you shouldn't have to age a cigar that you pay good money for, and produces them accordingly.


From CA Sept/Oct 2010

"*Q: You don't have an aging room in your factory. Most people make cigars, put them in an aging room, let them sit for a month or so. You guys don't do that.*

*Jorge Padrón:* 
We don't have an aging room. The consumer makes the final call. I don't expect a consumer to spend $15 on a cigar and have to sit on it for two years. My job is to sit on the tobacco for 10 years or five years, your job is to smoke it as soon as you want to smoke it. What's the point? That's like buying a BMW motorcycle and you have to keep it in your garage for two years before you can ride it. What's the point? These are not inexpensive cigars-they're worth the price, and there's a lot of effort put into the cigars to make them worth that price."

Though it stands to reason- simply because they don't require aging doesn't mean they cannot benefit from it. That said, I would trust guys like Don when they say a cigar goes flat after a period of time. I have some Padrons that are 6 months old and that's the longest I have ever sat on any.


----------



## Favvers (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Brooks, I'll probably look for a sampler so I get to try a few across the range.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree that Padrons are great ROTT. On the other hand, I have had several resting in my humi for 2-3 years without any ill effects. I know 2-3 years is hardly considered aging but this prolonged "resting" has not had any ill (or improvement) effect on the ones I have tried.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

As per Jorge Padron himself...".You dont age a Padron...you smoke em. Why pay over 10.00 for a cigar and put it away for a few years? that makes no sense"
So, no...You do not age Padrons....Rest them to your desired RH....yes.. But, i dont keep them any more than 4-5 months.
My view is that MOST cigars dont need aging. Another,Opus X...AGED tobacco already..as most all premium cigars.
Cigar blenders blend aged tobacco and when you buy them....they are intended to be smoked.
Again, ill let mine rest a while..but i never really noticed a difference between a cigar (padron or not) that sat for 4 months vs 4 years.
IPCPR..is a nice place to chat with folks that kinda get a kick out of the home "aging" myth. I just dont buy into it. Some do...but talk to the blenders...rest is all they need to get the rh where you want it.
YMMV
Note: If i do have a cigar that is say....4 years old...it not cause im "aging it"..'I'm just saving it. Maybe its a tough one to get.
But, I'll hold on to it for no other reason...to wait untill i get another before lighting up.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Again I am in the minority here...

I have a good representation of Pardon that is a few yrs old...Not because I planned on aging them, but because I just
don't think they are that good compared to the rest of the inventory....That said I prefer them with the the "rounded corners".....but 2-3 yrs is about it...

IMHO the one NC that requires a few yrs to be smokable is the Opus...The Opus of today is nowhere near as good
as the Opus of yester-year.....

Back to Padron...There was a blind study here a while ago with current vs aged 3000's.....with the thought that the aged 3000's would resemble an Anny.......clearly not the case which supported Padron's statements......


----------



## Xspenceve (Jun 23, 2013)

+1 Never had an Opus worth a damn that hasn't rested at least a year. Some sticks just require some sleeping time.



asmartbull said:


> Again I am in the minority here...
> 
> I have a good representation of Pardon that is a few yrs old...Not because I planned on aging them, but because I just
> don't think they are that good compared to the rest of the inventory....That said I prefer them with the the "rounded corners".....but 2-3 yrs is about it...
> ...


----------



## Gamat4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for chiming in on this subject, I didn't know that about Padron. Padron 64 is one of my favorites. This gives me a good reason to fire one up now.


----------



## Gamat4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> No. Whomever told you that knows nothing about Padron. I had a few some years back that I basically forgot about for 3-4 years, a fiver of 64 maduro. They were flat and pretty much lifeless, having lost everything that made them a Padron. I would say a year, max on the higher end Padrons.
> 
> If you want to age non-Cubans, some of the better results in my experience have been with:
> 
> ...


 I have quite a few Opus X and Anejo in the humador now. I know they age well. I can't say that I'm a big fan of the Oliva Master Blends, Serie O Maduro and V. I have tried any of the others. Are the ones you have listed the best to age (age meaning 5 or 10+ years). I read your artical last night on seasoning your humidor and learned a lot. Thank you for that post also.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

> .Whomever told you that knows nothing about Padron. I had a few some years back that I basically forgot about for 3-4 years, a fiver of 64 maduro. They were flat and pretty much lifeless, having lost everything that made them a Padron. I would say a year, max on the higher end Padrons.


This.


----------



## Greg58 (May 30, 2013)

thanks for all the info, now i am digging into the humi!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

FWIW... just my humble opinion, but i enjoy a "well rested" padron 

last year i decided to treat myselfs with some family reserves, because i love love love me some padrons... and i was really disappointed in their flavor profile.
i revisited a 44 years FR last week, that i had resting for a year now, and it was pretty damn good, i can only imagine it will get better from now on.

i was planning to offer them up for sale as their profile didn't fit my taste, but now, i'm planning to keep 'em for myself 

it's all up to you, who is going to smoke 'em. try some fresh, keep some for later, see how that works out for you.

most of the padrons i have are in between one and two years old, and they are smoking just fine 


J.


----------



## Gamat4 (Mar 3, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> FWIW... just my humble opinion, but i enjoy a "well rested" padron
> 
> last year i decided to treat myselfs with some family reserves, because i love love love me some padrons... and i was really disappointed in their flavor profile.
> i revisited a 44 years FR last week, that i had resting for a year now, and it was pretty damn good, i can only imagine it will get better from now on.
> ...


I haven't tried any of the family reserves yet, I have two padron 80th anniversary from 2008 that I traded for. The cigar store owner and his friend had smoked one a few weeks before. They both agreed that it was the best padron they had ever smoked. Everyone has said that the 64 and the 26 doesn't need much aging. Although I haven't heard much about the family reserves.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gamat4 said:


> I have quite a few Opus X and Anejo in the humador now. I know they age well. I can't say that I'm a big fan of the Oliva Master Blends, Serie O Maduro and V. I have tried any of the others. Are the ones you have listed the best to age (age meaning 5 or 10+ years). I read your artical last night on seasoning your humidor and learned a lot. Thank you for that post also.


Just my personal opinion, but the only ones I've let go more than 7yrs, with positive results have been Opus, some LGC from back in the El Credito days and the OR JdN Antano. Thing with the JdN though is that the originals were probably the strongest cigar ever made. So much so that they had to dumb down the blend, due to people landing in the hospital with dizziness and heart palpitations.

Don't lose sight of the fact we're dealing with very aged tobaccos here. As such, I don't let NC go over 7. If you want to age cigars out to 10 and beyond, you're safer sticking to Cubans. Even then, 20-25 is about where they lose me. Some love'em that old though.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm with the consensus that most of the sticks I buy already have a good bit of aging on the tobacco, between 5 and 20 years. I'm not waiting much longer! Ill put a few back here and there when I buy multiples but other than that once they are rested for 2 months and I open a humi any one of them are fair game depending on my mood at the time.


----------



## Gamat4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Just my personal opinion, but the only ones I've let go more than 7yrs, with positive results have been Opus, some LGC from back in the El Credito days and the OR JdN Antano. Thing with the JdN though is that the originals were probably the strongest cigar ever made. So much so that they had to dumb down the blend, due to people landing in the hospital with dizziness and heart palpitations.
> 
> Don't lose sight of the fact we're dealing with very aged tobaccos here. As such, I don't let NC go over 7. If you want to age cigars out to 10 and beyond, you're safer sticking to Cubans. Even then, 20-25 is about where they lose me. Some love'em that old though.


Thank you with your suggestions!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got a few high end padrons I've been avoiding for a while. It looks like I need to fire them up. Today is as good as any other. ...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

One thing I think bears saying is, where concerns taste, it's totally subjective. A close, trusted friend of mine and serious cigar guru has NC cigars by the cooler load, which are far in excess of 10 years, Padron among them. He recently smoked a 50 year old Cuban and pronounced it delightful. And this, from a guy who says Opus sucks beyond two years.

Go figger...


----------



## Gamat4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> One thing I think bears saying is, where concerns taste, it's totally subjective. A close, trusted friend of mine and serious cigar guru has NC cigars by the cooler load, which are far in excess of 10 years, Padron among them. He recently smoked a 50 year old Cuban and pronounced it delightful. And this, from a guy who says Opus sucks beyond two years.
> 
> Go figger...


A good friend of mine is one of the ones who told me that Padron ages very well. Now he used to be the manager of Corona cigar company in Florida, he was also a Rep. for LFD. Again I am still new to all this, I am very passionate about cigars. I want to learn as much as I can. It seems that it comes down to individual taste as you said.


----------



## gogotron (Aug 14, 2013)

Long time Padron smoker and big fan of the anniversary lines. However, I agree with most of the comments that these are ready to smoke immediately and wouldn't see any value from aging and potentially may lose some character over time. In my mind though this applies to almost all cigars including the Family Reserve, Opus X, etc. The only cigars I have now aged 5-10+ years would be a few picked up overseas and even those seem to be getting less flavorful every time I get to have one.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Light em up. I've found that the lower end sticks usually benefit more from aging.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

every one has their own opinion and taste preferences.
experiment, find what works for you 


J.


----------



## PadronPadron (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with most here, as Padron's are the only sticks I smoke. I've never noticed a difference between aging them and smoking them just after buying them.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

PadronPadron said:


> I agree with most here, as Padron's are the only sticks I smoke. I've never noticed a difference between aging them and smoking them just after buying them.


Which ones? If you are smoking Padron Anniversaries exclusively then sir, I'm coming over for a visit:biggrin1:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good info in this thread... In complete agreement that the X000's do well with a little time. This years especially could use a little rest.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I age everything I smoke, only execption would be padron 64's and mabe 2 cc types that I enjoy fresh. X000 padrons age very nicely for me with 2 years of rest. Tatuaje brown labels are another good example. Everything from Arturo Fuente also also is quite a treat aged (mainly opus x and don carlos for me). I treat againg as an investment, cigars will never be cheaper today vs in the next few years. This is just the humble opionion of a 2-3 cigar a week smoker.


----------



## scurl79 (Jul 21, 2013)

I just had my first Padron 1964 Anny ROTT after a long journey across the pond (Afghanistan) and wow!..they are ready to smoke the day you receive them.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

scurl79 said:


> I just had my first Padron 1964 Anny ROTT after a long journey across the pond (Afghanistan) and wow!..they are ready to smoke the day you receive them.


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

scurl79 said:


> I just had my first Padron 1964 Anny ROTT after a long journey across the pond (Afghanistan) and wow!..they are ready to smoke the day you receive them.


A fitting celebration for getting out alive. Thanks for serving.


----------



## scurl79 (Jul 21, 2013)

AndrewNYC said:


> Welcome Home!!!


I'm still in Afghanistan. Let me rephrase, I just had my first Padron 1964 Anny Exclusivo ROTT after the cigar's long journey across the pond to Afghanistan. Wish I was home, still have to the end of the year. My welcome home cigar will probably be the 1964 Anny Maduro A.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

I have noticed that the 1964 series maduro does much better with an extra 1yr or two of age. The 1926 series, x000 series and any naturals seem to do fine ROTT


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

I find they smoke better at a slightly higher rh. I have 10 diplomatico maduros on the way can't wait....:banana:


----------

